# Tippbetrieb mit offenen Schutztüren



## Anaconda55 (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte von euch gerne mal die Meinung hören und vielleicht könnt ihr mir dazu auch Tipps geben.

Ein Kunde möchte bei einer Maschine gerne mit offenen Schutztüren die Anlage über einen gewöhnlichen Schließer Taster die Anlage in Tippbetrieb versetzen und die Anlage damit starten.

Welche Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind nötig? Ist das so zulässig oder muss die Dauer des Tippens oder der Tippweg begrenzt werden? Die Geschwindigkeit wird nur (unsicher) über die SPS minimiert und ist sogar parametrisierbar.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2011)

ob das möglich ist, kann nur eine neue Gefahrenanalyse ergeben. Also
ein Weg ist bestimmt deine Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, wenn du diese
nutzt muß die aber Sicher sein. Wenn es nur ein Antrieb ist, geht das
mit einigen FU's die das können.


----------



## Sinix (1 April 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> ...Ein Kunde möchte bei einer Maschine gerne mit offenen Schutztüren die Anlage über einen gewöhnlichen Schließer Taster die Anlage in Tippbetrieb versetzen und die Anlage damit starten.



Was will er genau tun? Wartung, Einrichten oder richtiger Betrieb?




Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Welche Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind nötig?



Wie Helmut schon sagt ist dazu eine Gefahrenanalyse nötig.
Was kann dem Bediener bei Betrieb mit offenen Sicherheitstüren passieren und wie kann das vermieden werden?



Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Ist das so zulässig oder  muss die Dauer des Tippens oder der Tippweg begrenzt werden?



Eine Lokomotive hat eine sogenannte Sicherheitsfahrschaltung(SiFa), die dazu dient zu prüfen ob der Lokführer noch wach ist. Dazu muss er einen Taster betätigen, aber diesen aller 30sec kurzzeitig wieder lösen.

 In der Automatisierungstechnik gibt es zum Beispiel Mobile Panels mit sogenannten Zustimmtastern (Panikbutton) die für solche Anwendungsfälle gedacht sind.





Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Die  Geschwindigkeit wird nur (unsicher) über die SPS minimiert und ist sogar  parametrisierbar.



Bei Tippbetrieb muss dann die minimierte Geschwindigkeit (Festwert) Vorrang vor der Parametrierbaren haben.

Es gibt aber auch entsprechende Sicherheitstechnik und Umrichter auf dem Markt, bei denen durch z.B. Türöffnung auf Safety Limited Speed(SLS) umgeschaltet wird.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde heute immer einen dreistufigen Zustimmschalter einbauen.
Evtl. in Kombination mit einem Schlüsseltransfersystem.

Die gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.idec.de/produkte/sicherheitsprodukte/he.html

http://www.schmersal.com/elan/opencms/html/de/products/safety.html?id=14

Die haben neben dem eigentlichen Zustimmschalter, welcher den
Sicherheitskreis unterbricht, auch Funktionstasten, welche die
Bewegung steuern können.

Natürlich muß dazu eine Risikobeurteilung durchgeführt werden, davon ist
dann abhängig, ob die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit "sicher" sein muss.

Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 und 13849, wie im Forum schon
häufig beschrieben.

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (1 April 2011)

Hallo,



Tommi schrieb:


> Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 und 13849, wie im Forum schon
> häufig beschrieben.
> 
> Viel Erfolg.


 
*ACK*

Um welche Art von Maschine es sich handelt würde mich hierbei schon interessieren, vielleicht existiert auch eine C-Norm in der die Situation Betriebsartenwahl bereits beschrieben ist.

Ich habe dir mal ein Dokument zu Wickelmaschinen nach DIN EN 13418 beigefügt, welches sich mit Betriebsartenwahl beschäftigt.

Gruß


----------



## Anaconda55 (1 April 2011)

Es handelt sich um eine Etikettiermaschine. Es rotiert in der Mitte eben das Karussell in das man greifen kann.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher!


----------



## reliability (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

auf die Schnelle habe ich beim Muck
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=295088&postcount=3
keine passende harmonisierte Norm zur MRL gefunden.

Über die Google Suche 

_"etikettierer karussell normen"_

bin ich anschließend auf einen Technik-Benchmark des VDMA gestoßen,
der sich mit folgendem Thema beschäftigt:
*"Die Aufgabe: Eine modular aufgebaute Etikettiermaschine sicherheitstechnisch auszurüsten."*

Artikel zum Benchmark:
www.all-electronics.de/media/file/1567

Aufgabenstellung
www.all-electronics.de/media/file/1568

Lösungsansätze:
PILZ http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/768iee0606.pdf
BERNSTEIN http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/769iee0606.pdf
JOKAB http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/770iee0606.pdf
LEUZE http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/771iee0606.pdf
ROCKWELL http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/772iee0606.pdf
SICK http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/773iee0606.pdf
SIEMENS http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/774iee0606.pdf

Sieht euer Etikettierer ähnlich aus wie der von KRONES?
Die einzelnen Lösungsansätze sollten Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen können.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Safety (1 April 2011)

Hallo,
zum Verständnis man hat bei der Risikobeurteilung festgestellt das eine Risikominderung nötig ist! Jetzt baut man trennende und verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtungen um die Maschine. Dies ist das eigentliche Sicherheitskonzept jetzt benötigt man ein Sonderbetriebsart. Die verminderte Geschwindigkeit dient zur Risikominderung und muss demzufolge im entsprechenden PLr ausgeführt werden. 
Was macht man immer zuerst Typ C-Norm suchen!

MRL 2006/42/EG
1.2.5. *Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten*
Die gewählte Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart muss allen anderen Steuerungs- und Betriebsfunktionen außer dem
NOT-HALT übergeordnet sein.
Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen
Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsverfahren möglich sind, so muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung
abschließbaren Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters
muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur einer Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart entsprechen.
Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die die Nutzung bestimmter
Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise beschränkt werden kann.
Ist für bestimmte Arbeiten ein Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter oder abgenommener trennender Schutzeinrichtung
und/oder ausgeschalteter nichttrennender Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich, so sind der entsprechenden
Stellung des Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalters gleichzeitig folgende Steuerungsvorgaben zuzuordnen:
— Alle anderen Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten sind nicht möglich;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur möglich, solange die entsprechenden Befehlseinrichtungen
betätigt werden;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen,
die sich aus Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;
— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren
der Maschine ist nicht möglich.
Können diese vier Voraussetzungen nicht gleichzeitig erfüllt werden, so muss der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsartenwahlschalter
andere Schutzmaßnahmen auslösen, die so angelegt und beschaffen sind, dass ein sicherer
Arbeitsbereich gewährleistet ist.
Vom Betätigungsplatz des Wahlschalters aus müssen sich die jeweils betriebenen Maschinenteile steuern lassen.

DIN EN ISO 12100
*6.2.11.9 Steuerungsart für das Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, die Fehlersuche sowie für*
*Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten*
Falls für das Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, die Fehlersuche oder für Reinigungs- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten von Maschinen eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung versetzt oder entfernt und/oder eine nichttrennende Schutzeinrichtung abgeschaltet werden muss und es für diese Aufgaben erforderlich ist, die Maschine oder einen Teil der Maschine in Gang zu setzen, muss die Sicherheit der Bedienperson durch eine spezifische Steuerungsart erreicht werden, bei der gleichzeitig
a) alle weiteren Steuerungsarten abgeschaltet werden,

b) der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur durch kontinuierliche Betätigung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung, einer Zweihandschaltung oder einer Steuerungseinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung zugelassen wird,

c) der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit einer Schrittschaltung), und

d) der Betrieb gefährdender Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren der Maschine nicht möglich ist.

ANMERKUNG Für einige spezielle Maschinen können andere Schutzmaßnahmen angebracht sein.

Diese Steuerungsart muss mit einer oder mehreren der folgenden Maßnahmen verbunden werden:
- Zugangsbeschränkung zum Gefährdungsbereich, so weit wie möglich;
- Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall in unmittelbarer Reichweite der Bedienperson;
- tragbare Steuerungseinheit (Schwenkarmschalttafel) und/oder örtliche Befehlseinrichtungen, welche die Sicht auf die zu steuernden Teile zulassen.
Siehe IEC 60204-1.

*9.2.3 Betriebsarten*
Jede Maschine kann eine oder mehrere Betriebsarten haben, die von der Art der Maschine und ihrer Anwendung bestimmt werden. Wenn durch eine Betriebsartenwahl eine gefahrbringende Situation entstehen kann, muss eine unbefugte und/oder unbeabsichtigte Auswahl durch geeignete Mittel verhindert werden (z. B. Schlüsselschalter , Zugangscode).
Die Betriebsartenwahl allein darf keinen Maschinenbetrieb auslösen. Dazu muss eine getrennte Betätigung
der Startsteuerung erforderlich sein.
Für jede spezielle Betriebsart müssen die entsprechenden Sicherheitsfunktionen und/oder Schutzmaßnahmen erfüllt sein.
Eine Anzeige der gewählten Betriebsart muss vorgesehen werden (z. B. die Stellung eines Betriebsartenwahlschalters, eine Anzeigelampe, eine Bildschirm-Darstellung).
*9.2.4 Aufhebung von Sicherheitsfunktionen und/oder Schutzmaßnahmen*
Wo es notwendig ist, Sicherheitsfunktionen und/oder Schutzmaßnahmen aufzuheben (z. B. für Einricht- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten), muss Schutz sichergestellt werden durch:
Außer-Funktion-Setzen aller anderen Betriebsarten (Steuerungsarten) und
andere zutreffende Mittel (siehe ISO 12100-2:2003, 4.11.9), die z. B. von den Folgenden eines oder
mehrere einschließen können:
- Auslösen einer Bewegung durch Befehlsschalter mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung (Tippschalter) (holdto-
run) oder durch ähnliche Steuergeräte;
-  eine tragbare Bedienstation mit einem NOT-HAL T-Gerät und, wo angebracht, einer Zustimmungseinrichtung.
Wo eine tragbare Bedienstation in Gebrauch ist, darf die Einleitung einer Bewegung nur von dieser Bedienstation aus möglich sein;
- eine kabellose Bedienstation mit einem Gerät um Stopp-Funktionen nach 9.2.7.3 einzuleiten und, wo angebracht, einer Zustimmungseinrichtung. Wo eine kabellose Bedienstation in Gebrauch ist, darf die Einleitung einer Bewegung nur von dieser Bedienstation aus möglich sein;
-Begrenzung der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit oder der Bewegungskraft;
- Begrenzung des Bewegungsbereiches.


----------



## Safety (1 April 2011)

Hallo,
   mir wird immer wieder die Frage gestellt wo bekommt man den eine Übersicht über sichere verminderte Geschwindigkeiten.

http://www.ifa-handbuchdigital.de/sg/03/did/33021600/inhalt.html


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

oder hier:

http://www.berger-positec.at/files/sam_manual_v102_bl_de.pdf

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den SAM-Controller mal eingesetzt.

Frank


----------



## gravieren (1 April 2011)

Falsche Infos ?


----------



## gravieren (1 April 2011)

Hi



IBFS schrieb:


> oder hier:
> 
> http://www.berger-positec.at/files/sam_manual_v102_bl_de.pdf
> 
> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den SAM-Controller mal eingesetzt.


Wenn ich die Seite 10 lese:   gemäß EG-Richtlinie Maschinen 98/37/EWG  !

Sollte es nicht die EG-Richtlinie Maschinen 2006/42/EWG sein  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> Wenn ich die Seite 10 lese:   gemäß EG-Richtlinie Maschinen 98/37/EWG  !
> Sollte es nicht die EG-Richtlinie Maschinen 2006/42/EWG sein  ?



Der Sinn meines Postings waren eher die darauf folgenden Seiten.

Frank


----------



## gravieren (1 April 2011)

Hi



IBFS schrieb:


> Der Sinn meines Postings waren eher die darauf folgenden Seiten.
> 
> Frank



Die Beschreibung ist schön verständlich gehalten.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Michel1001 (1 April 2011)

Hallo,
es ist natürlich immer schwierig und gewagt eine Ferndiagnose abzugeben. Ich möchte Dir trotzdem meine Einschätzung schreiben:

Zur Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Levels PLr musst Du zunächst den Risikograf aus der 13849 betrachten. Einfach mal googlen.

Ich schätze, dass Du bestimmt in den Bereich S2 kommst, was im Klartext heißt, dass Du dir mindestens einen Finger brechen könntest.

Dann ist die Frage, wie oft Du da ran musst. Wie oft dürfte das sein? Vielleicht weniger als einmal pro Stunde (=F1).

Und zum Schluss musst Du die Möglichkeit einschätzen, die Du hättest, der gefahrbringenden Bewegung auszuweichen. Hier steckt auch die Geschwindigkeit drin. Also, wenn sich die bewegten Teile mit mehr als 250 mm/s an Dir vorbeibegeben, bist Du hier in P2.

Also, wenn Du hier S2 - vielleicht F1 - P2 bewertest, kommst Du auf PLr = d. Das bedeutet für Dich ein zweikanaliges System. Bleibst du in F1 und P1, kannst Du PLr= c annehmen. Dann kannst Du auch mit einem einkanaligen System (mit Testung) auskommen. 

Wie gesagt, dass ist nur eine grobe Abschätzung. In jedem Fall wirst Du aber eine sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit brauchen. Gibt das Dein FU her? 

Genaue Anforderungen gibt Dir da aber uch nur die Risikobeurteilung!!!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Safety (2 April 2011)

> Bleibst du in F1 und P1, kannst Du PLr= c annehmen. Dann kannst Du auch mit einem einkanaligen System (mit Testung) auskommen.


 
Hallo, 
zur Info einen PLc kann man mit einer Kategorie 1 lösen und hier wird keine Testung gefordert. Testung benötigt man bei Kategorie 2 alles andere ist Diagnose.

Habe vor kurzem auch die Vorgehensweise beschrieben.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 April 2011)

Ich hab da mal folgende Leitlinien dafür entwickelt, ohne mich auf irgendeine Norm zu stützen:

1.: über das Bedienteil für die Tippbedienung darf nur besonders eingewiesenes Personal verfügen.

2.: Die Tippbedienung darf nur wirksam sein, wenn nur genau eine oder keine Schutztüre offen ist.

3.: erst das Öffnen einer Schutztüre erlaubt es, die Tippbedienung einzustecken. Schutztür lässt sich nicht schließen, solange Tippbedienung eingesteckt ist. Tippen ohne geöffnete Schutztüre ist nur ausnahmsweise über gesonderte Anschlussstelle möglich, wahlweise über Bedienfeldfunktion.

4.: es ist nicht möglich, mit der Tippbedienung sich nennenswert weit von der dazugehörig geöffneten Schutztüre zu entfernen.


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2011)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du hier S2 - vielleicht F1 - P2 bewertest, kommst Du auf PLr = d. Das bedeutet für Dich ein zweikanaliges System. Bleibst du in F1 und P1, kannst Du PLr= c annehmen. Dann kannst Du auch mit einem einkanaligen System (mit Testung) auskommen.



Wenn du dir den Aufwand anschaust um die Testung normgerecht auszuführen und vorallem zu dokumentieren, dann kommst du meist mit einem zweilanaligem System besser und günstiger weg.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 April 2011)

*@anaconda55*

Wenn man nicht nur rumraten soll, musst Du deutlich mehr Input = die Risikobeurteilung und mehr technische Daten (Kräfte/Geschwindigkeiten des Karussells, wie soll den der RT konkret angesteuert werden Drehstomantrieb, Umrichter, Umrichter mit sicheren Stop, sicherer Geschwindigkeit etc.) , wozu benötigt der Kunde die Betriebart überhaupt... liefern. 

Wie du es beschreibst geht es wohl um eine größere Maschine mit Möglichkeit schwerer Verletzung --> daraus folgt normalerweise Ausfühung nach PL=d,  und da man die Kat 2 nach EN 13849 ausser bei Elektronik vergessen kann, brauchst Du ein System, das nach Kat. 3 gebaut ist = Redundanz, einfehlersicher.

Ein Schließer erfüllt diese Forderung in keinem Fall und ist - wenn og. Annahmen zutreffen - völlig unzureichend. Der würde allenfalls PL=a/Kat B erfüllen. 

Die Kat 3 wäre erst mal zu erfüllen für die Umschaltung der Betriebsart (z.B. Schlüsselschalter mit Öffner+Schließer und entsprechender Testung der Gleichzeitigkeit)
Dann wäre die Kat. 3 für den Tippschalter (alternativ Zustimmtaster oder Zweihand)
Dann wäre die Kat 3 für  das Ansteuern des Karussells, ggf auch die sichere Ansteuerung anderer aller gefährlichen Bewegungen ggf. in anderem PL/kat. erforderlich, sicherzustellen. 

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass der Kunde die Anlage mit dem einen Schalter in den Tippberieb versetzen UND starten möchte. Das Umschalten der Betriebsart darf in keinem Fall irgend einen Anlauf gefahrbringender Bewegungen verursachen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Anaconda55 (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es zu diesem Thema ein empfehlenswertes Schriftstück, Buch etc...?

Ich möchte außerdem noch euere Meinung zu dem zeitlich begrenzten Einrichtbetrieb/Tippbetrieb wissen. Ist es sinnvoll diesen per Zeit zu begrenzen und wird das in der Praxis vielleicht auch irgendwo so gemacht?


----------



## Safety (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
   Fachliteratur Spezielle zu Sonderbetriebsarten ist mir nicht bekannt.
  Kostenlose Literatur rund um die Maschinensicherheit.
http://anlagensicherheit.portal.bgn.de/8966/22143?wc_lkm=9024
http://www.pilz.de/search.do?textQuery=kompendium&language=de&offset=0&window=15
  Beim www.vti-bochum .de  gibt es kostengünstige Fachbücher.

  Man muss den Zusammenhang zwischen Risikominderung und Sicherheitsfunktion verstehen dann werden diese Anforderungen für Sonderbetriebsarten klar.

Hier noch ein Link zu einen Lernprogramm http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37658


----------



## Tommi (12 Mai 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll diesen per Zeit zu begrenzen und wird das in der Praxis vielleicht auch irgendwo so gemacht?


 
Hallo,

also ich kenne keine zeitliche Begrenzung. Der ungehinderte Automatikbetrieb muss in den Sonderbetriebsarten verhindert
sein.

Bei der Betriebsart Prozeßbeobachtung kenne ich, dass nach jedem Maschinenzyklus neu gestartet werden muss.

Baut man zu viele Schikanen ein, schliessen sich die Leute wieder im Schutzbereich ein. 

Das muss unbedingt sanktioniert werden, ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie ein guter PL.

Führungsaufgabe!

Es bleibt immer ein Spagat zwischen Sicherheit und vorhersehbarem Mißbrauch.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Wichtig, schriftliche Risikobeurteilung!!!


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Der ungehinderte Automatikbetrieb muss in den Sonderbetriebsarten verhindert
> sein.



Geht das aus einer Norm hervor?


----------



## element. (13 Mai 2011)

Siehe Maschinenrichtlinie 1.2.5 die Spiegelstriche.


----------



## Tommi (13 Mai 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Geht das aus einer Norm hervor?


 
ebenso in DIN EN 60204-1, 9.2.4

wahrscheinlich in anderen auch noch (12100), ich muss jetzt aber erst mal weg.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (13 Mai 2011)

Ich bin eher nicht so motiviert weiter über eine äusserst vage Aufgabenstellung zu theoretisieren. Ohne genaue Auskunft über die Verhältnisse an der Anlage kann man dazu kaum etwas sinnvolles sagen. Es kann sein der Tippbetrieb ist bei offenen Türen generell unzulässig sein (z.B. wenn sich das "Karussell" nicht schnell bremsen lässt, wenn die Anforderung wegfällt) bis zu einem Tippbetrieb der stets möglich ist, da die Maschine von sich aus Gefährdungen vermeidet. 
Unsere Maschinen lassen z.B. generell einen Tippbetrieb bei geschlossenem Sicherheitskreis auch ohne Zugangsbeschränkung hinsichtlich des Personals und zeitliche Begrenzung zu, sind aber so abgesichert, dass es keine Verletztung und auch keine größeren Sachschäden geben kann (Verriegelung von Bewegungen etc.)  und ausserdem so gestaltet, dass ein Betreiben der Maschine zu Produktionszwecken über den Tippbetrieb auch nicht möglich ist. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Maschinen... Aber nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Tippbetrieb kein Freibrief zum pauschalen Abschalten der Sicherheitskreise. Also müsstest Du exakt beschreiben, was genau mit der Funktion getan werden muss und wieso es nicht mit anderen Schutzeinrichtungen geht bzw. wie die dadurch aufgetretenen zusätzlichen Risiken durch Maßnahmen wie sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit,  Ortsbindung der Person mit Zweihand... minimiert wurden.

Gutes Beispiel sind Roboter. Da gibt es eine T1-Betriebsart, damit kann bei  offener Schutztür gefahren werden, abgesichert durch Zustimmtaster, reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, Schlüsselschalter am Bediengerät und Sperrung des Automatikbetriebs bei Aktivierung der Betriebsart.  Es gibt auch T2 mit voller Geschwindigkeit, was man aber nur bei zwingender Erfordernis (z.B. Kleberauftrag, Schweissen), wo die Fahrgeschwindigkeit kritisch ist, in Verbindung mit zusätzlichen Schutzeinrichtungen wie (sichere) Einschränkung des Bewegungsbereiches durch eine sichere Robotersteuerung, eine BWS o.ä. einsetzen darf.


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Aber nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Tippbetrieb kein Freibrief zum pauschalen Abschalten der Sicherheitskreise. Also müsstest Du exakt beschreiben, was genau mit der Funktion getan werden muss und wieso es nicht mit anderen Schutzeinrichtungen geht bzw. wie die dadurch aufgetretenen zusätzlichen Risiken durch Maßnahmen wie sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, Ortsbindung der Person mit Zweihand... minimiert wurden.


 
*ACK*

Aber in der Norm steht nichts anderes, als was Du beschreibst.

Wenn man sie genau liest.

weitere Quelle DIN EN ISO 12100, 6.2.11.9
diese Norm kostet übrigens € 169,50-, wow

unsere Firma hat ein Abbo beim Beuth-Verlag, für kleine
Selbstständige sicherlich ein  "Wort zum Sonntag"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn man sie genau liest.weitere Quelle DIN EN ISO 12100, 6.2.11.9
> diese Norm kostet übrigens € 169,50-, wow



Sicherheit wird in vielen Belangen auch als Huhn das goldene Eier legt gesehen.
Wenn man betrachtet,  wieviel da  manch einer dafür bekommt. 
Von verdienen möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht schreiben.
Denn vor dem Verdienen muss man zuerst etwas leisten und das tun die meisten Dokumentatoren nicht. Was da oft für Grammatik und Rechtschreibfehler, von sachlichen Fehlern abgesehen, drin sind, ist der Hammer.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Safety (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
  die DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 ersetzt gleich drei Normen DIN EN ISO 12100-1 -2 und die DIN EN ISO 14121-1 und ist nach meiner Meinung Pflichtlektüre für jeden Maschinenbauer. 
  @Bike: Dokumentation ist das eine aber eine korrekte Risikominderung ist immer das Ziel. Man muss die ganze Dokumentation als nachwies sehen den Du benötigst bei einem Rechtsstreit.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> @Bike: Dokumentation ist das eine aber eine korrekte Risikominderung ist immer das Ziel. Man muss die ganze Dokumentation als nachwies sehen den Du benötigst bei einem Rechtsstreit.


Natürlich, das ist klar und absolut in Ordnung.   *ACK*

Was mich so ab und an stört ist die Tatsache, dass um ein Dokument zu lesen und sich zu informieren immer sehr viel Geld fließen muss.
An diesem Punkt setzen meine Bedenke ein. 
Warum sehr viel Geld bezahlen um einmal nach zu lesen, was es gibt, was man beachten muss und was man selber jeden Tag besser machen kann.

Ich habe die Erfahrung, dass wir unseren Trott machen, dafür haben wir alle Unterlagen und es ist alles abgestimmt.
Doch viele von meine Kollegen wollen weiter machen und sehen, was es außerhalb unser Welt gibt.



bike


----------



## Safety (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo Bike, 
  ich gebe ich Dir recht die Normen müssten kostenlos sein und wenn es nur als PDF wäre.


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Widerspruch!!!!!!!!!!

nicht kostenlos, aber preiswerter!!

Gruß
Tommi

Kostenlosen Käse gibt es nur in der Mausefalle


----------



## Safety (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi, 

ich möchte meine Meinung begründen. Alle Gesetzestexte und Richtlinien sind kostenlos und freiverfügbar es geht hier bei den Normen mit Harmonisierungsvermutung auch um solche Texte. Es würde die Umsetzung der MRL erleichtern auch für kleine Unternehmen wenn diese Texte kostenlos wären.​


----------



## Tommi (15 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Es würde die Umsetzung der MRL erleichtern auch für kleine Unternehmen wenn diese Texte kostenlos wären.​


 
*ACK*

aber irgendjemand muss die Normenerstellung doch bezahlen. Die Unfallverhütungsvorschriften der Berufsgenossenschaften sind kostenlos,
das bezahlen die Betriebe durch ihre Beiträge.
Bloß, die sind bald Geschichte.

Hm, vielleicht hast Du recht, EN-Normenausschüsse ist EU, also Steuerzahler, welche Rolle spielt der Beuth-Verlag?

Und der VDE-Verlag?

Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken. 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: es gibt aber auch genug (kleine)  Betriebe, die die Normen auch dann nicht lesen würden, wenn sie kostenlos wären. 

PPS: vielleicht werden die Fachbücher über die Normen subventioniert...

Das Buch zur neuen VDE 0105-100 incl. Normtext soll günstiger sein, als die Norm allein...


----------



## reliability (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

hmmmm........



Tommi schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht hast Du recht, EN-Normenausschüsse ist EU, also Steuerzahler, welche Rolle spielt der Beuth-Verlag?


 
Z.b. bietet der Beuth Verlag verschiedene Flatrates zum beziehen von Normen an:
DIN 25 Flatrate -> 980,-€
http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/Nor...7362451.html&bcrumblevel=2&SearchID=291384273
ISO 25 Flatrate -> 1.225,- €
http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/Nor...7126385.html&bcrumblevel=2&SearchID=291384273

Schau dir mal die Einzelpreise von 25 Stk Normen an, dann ist der Preis zum Einzelbeziehen der Normen deutlich höher... ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Normen dabei unter Einkaufspreis herausgegeben werden. 

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn zumindest die harmonisierten A- und B- Normen kostenlos wären. 

Werden wir zusammen wahrscheinlich nicht ändern, aber auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Gedankenansatz...

Gruß


----------



## element. (20 Mai 2011)

wir haben das http://www.maschinensicherheit-online.de/ Abo vom beuth.
links auf Normen klicken, dann sieht man was alles drin ist. (online im Browser lesbar, mit Suchfunktion).
Die 60204-1 fehlt leider, weil sie nicht online ausgestellt werden darf.

Das Ganze kostet knappe 500 pro Jahr.


----------



## Tommi (20 Mai 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Die 60204-1 fehlt leider, weil sie nicht online ausgestellt werden darf.


 
Siehste, genau das finde ich unakzeptabel. Da ist der VDE schon ganz schön hochnäsig.
Da kauft ein Kunde schon Normen zur MRL und ausgerechnet die elektrische Ausrüstung fehlt.

Da könnte ich die Krise kriegen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 Mai 2011)

Was ich besonders fragwürdig finde, ist das Ausschalten jeglicher marktwirtschaftlicher Mechanismen durch Bindung an einen einzelnen Verlag (= Monopol), das durch Ausschalten des Wettbewerbs stets zu überhöhten Preisen führt.


----------

